# Help Requested Please



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

A mate of mine has asked me to help with information regarding the below pocket watch.



















It measures approx 50 mm dia. and has no markings on the rear of the case. He has never opened it and, not possessing the tools or know how, neither am I, so details of the movement are unknown.

There is a 'Made in Britain' script around what appears to be a football, that is contacted by the boot of the player in the foreground.

I'd welcome your opinions please on this watch.

cheers

Johnny


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I can tell you that your watch is an Ingersoll but nothing else without opening it. I believe most of these style character watches were made in the early 1950's.

Here is the same watch that is in the archives of the Timexpo museum in Waterbury, Ct in the US.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Bill. Any suggestions on where I might obtain a value?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Condition *is all* in these character watches I'm afraid!









Just like on the Antiques Roadshow on TV. You can see yours has faded considerably in comparison to the one Bill posted and even that one has faded somewhat from it's original. These dials were often just printed onto card, and I've heard these ones were printed in outline only (black outlines) so that the club colours could be painted in by hand for individual clubs - that is a red top for say Manchester United and blue top for Manchester City (did I get that right someone? you guys know I'm not a footie fan







)

Creative marketing - meant they changed the colours and sold more - but also they were NOT meant to still be around all these years later. For value, go onto ebay and do a search for "ingersoll pocket watches" - you'll see other character watches there and an idea of current values they can bring, but in better condition than yours from the looks


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for that Mel.


----------

